# AW drag strip straights...new meaning to "floppers?!"



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Opend my Auto Worlds's NTW drag set tonight to take a look and found every 15" straight bowed upward about 1/8". Had a set the strip up this would have made for some bumpy racing! Combined thats right at 2" of elevation change!

No problem however as I placed each of the fifteen straights over my leg and gently bent these back to a flat plane. I have done this with AFX as well but with AW track a few pieces made a poping sound. I discovered that the side walls were cracking when this occured.

Can these companies not find Aurora's method which turned out reliable 15" straights by the tens of thousands?! China and quality are becoming an oxymoron.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Actually Jim Tomy 15" straights are generally just as bad...when I had my Tomy layout I had to regularly sink holes in the middle to nail 'em down. Matching the direction of "warp" in each piece was no picnic either. 

:drunk:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

SwamperGene said:


> Actually Jim Tomy 15" straights are generally just as bad...when I had my Tomy layout I had to regularly sink holes in the middle to nail 'em down. Matching the direction of "warp" in each piece was no picnic either.
> 
> I believe AW and Tomy track are 1 in the same.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

This is a common problem with Tomy 15's. Might be that when they were put on a rack to cool after coming out of the mold, the ends sagged down a little if they were stacked on their side. I tried stacking them with the bow facing up, rubber banding them together and then used a cut down 2X10 board with weight on top to straighten them. Kinda worked. They do make a straight line when joined together now. A warm room helped the process.
-Joe


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Jim Norton said:


> Opend my Auto Worlds's NTW drag set tonight to take a look and found every 15" straight bowed upward about 1/8". Had a set the strip up this would have made for some bumpy racing! Combined thats right at 2" of elevation change!
> 
> No problem however as I placed each of the fifteen straights over my leg and gently bent these back to a flat plane. I have done this with AFX as well but with AW track a few pieces made a poping sound. I discovered that the side walls were cracking when this occured.
> 
> ...


There is a phone number in the instructions you can call Autoworld and let them know the issue. Autoworld will send replacement pieces.

Randy.


----------

